# Welchen Mainboard sollte ich nehmen?



## PhoenixEX (30. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich habe ne Frage bezüglich des Mainboards
Hier mein Rechner
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Mir wurde das Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 empfohlen
Ein anderer meinte, dass ich aber die H97 D3H nehmen sollte
Dann gibt es aber noch die Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3(was die neuere seien soll)
Ich weiß garnicht, was da der Unterschied ist
Soll ich meiner Mainboard bleiben oder lieber umtauchen weil dies oder jenes besser ist
Danke
MfG


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

Du hast einen HR Xeon 1231v3 in deiner Zusammenstellung ohne Update des Bios wird da kein H87er Board mit laufen - und um das Update zu machen brauchst du erstmal ne nonrefresh CPU!

Daher gleich ein H97er Board. Zu empfehlen sind: Produktvergleich MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R), ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ), Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H - eines von den vieren solltest du nehmen, je nachdem welche Ausstattung und Layout dir zusagen wird.

Wenns sehr günstig als H97er sein soll aber auch mit weniger Ausstattung verbunden: ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ), Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 (letzteres eher nicht, da zuvorgenanntes besser Ausstattung zu einem günstigeren Preis bietet)


----------



## PhoenixEX (30. Juni 2014)

Ok ich bin jetzt bissi durcheinander
Ich hatte vorher die Xeon 1230v3 aber da war einer der Meinung ich sollte lieber die aktuellere Version nehmen

Das heißt mit der Xeon 1230v3 würde die H87er laufen aber nicht bei einer 1231v3
Und welche würdest du mir empfehlen????


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

Nimm den neuen Xeon, da bekommst du 100Mhz mehr takt für den selben Preis und was du da "so zu sagen" sparst steckst du ins Board als H97er, dass bei den meisten Herstellern ebenso refreshed wurde. Die H97er Boards zumindest was das Asrock angeht, haben nen neues Layout, Fehler wurden abgestellt, neue Komponenten haben den Weg aufs Board gefunden. Allein schon deswegen sollte man, wenn man nicht dem Budget hinterher gezeit ein H97er nehmen mit aktueller CPU zusammen. Klar geht auch die alte Kombo 1230+H87, nur kauft man nicht nen PC neu und verbaut alte Technik darin sondern eben die "neuste zu einem akzeptablen P/L", was gegenwärtig für Sockel 1150 97er CHipsatz+ HaswellRefresh CPU ist.


----------



## PhoenixEX (30. Juni 2014)

OK
Kannst du mir dann deine Kombination zeigen
Wäre sehr nett


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> OK
> Kannst du mir dann deine Kombination zeigen
> Wäre sehr nett


Versteh deine Frage nicht so ganz, aber wenn du fragst: "Was soll ich derzeit kaufen als Mainboard+CPU Kombination?" Ist meine Frage, was für Anwendungen/Spiele hast du im Sinn und wie wichtig ist für selbige Takt und Multiprozessorfähigkeit. - Wenn dabei nen Xeon rauskommt mit 4Kernen und 4HTs, dann wäre es die Kombination aus Xeon 1231v3 + ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance Board die ich nehmen würde, weil es P/L technisch mMn das sinnvollste ist. Was du machst entscheidet sich daran, was du willst. Wenn du nen anderen Hersteller bevorzugst, oben ist die "Liste" von Herstellern mit vergleichbaren Boards. Teurere Boards sind eher sinnlos, weil sie keine bessere Ausstattung bieten nur auf spezifische Punkte eingehen wie etwa multi GPU. Bei günstigeren wurde halt an Ausstattung gesparrt.


----------



## PhoenixEX (30. Juni 2014)

Damit war gemeint.
Welches Mainboard wäre für die Xeon 1231v3 das Beste?
Aber die Antwort hast du ja gerade gegeben
Also die AS Rock wäre deiner Meinung nach das Beste


----------



## rackcity (30. Juni 2014)

was du an anschlüssen brauchst. die schenken sich alle nicht viel.

nimm den xeon 1231V3 + MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

ansonsten kannste auch das h97 von gigabyte in deiner konfig nehmen oder ASRock H97 Pro4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Damit war gemeint.
> Welches Mainboard wäre für die Xeon 1231v3 das Beste?
> Aber die Antwort hast du ja gerade gegeben
> Also die AS Rock wäre deiner Meinung nach das Beste


Das "Beste" Board für eine Haswell Refresh CPU gibt es leider nicht. Die sind halt alle ein Stück weit anders:
In der Hauptsache unterscheiden sie sich halt dem PCI/PCIe Slot Layout nach, dem verwendeten Audio und Lanchip, dem Zubehör und der Farbgestaltung.

Vorangestellt das günstigste Einsteigerboard ohne Biosupdate ist ein ASRock H81M BTC:
Dieses Board kann auch schon alle Haswell Refresh CPUs mit seinem Bios betreuen. Für ein ~45€ Board sicher eine günstige Anschaffung. Die Ausstattung beschränkt sich aber auf das minimalste, das der H81 Chipsatz nicht viel bietet. So gibt es nur 4 x SATA3, 4 x USB 3.0, 8 x USB 2.0 - das sollte aber an Anschlüssen mit SSD+HDD*DVD bei normal Nutzer reichen. Dazu verfügt es nur über einen älteren PCIe 2.0 x16 wo die Grafikkarte hineinkommt (Vorgabe durch den H81 Chipsatz), welcher wenn überhaupt aber nur minimalen Einfluss auf die Grafikkarten Performance haben sollte. Mit dem Soundchip sieht es eher schlecht aus bei einem Realtek ALC662 wurde nur das nötigste für 5.1 getan. Beim netzwerk wird auf einen günstigen Realtek RTL8111GR zurückgegriffen der minimal unter den Leistungen von Intel und Qualcom Killer NICs leigt. Im Leiferumfang sind 2 Kabel enthalten. Positiv zu vermerken sind die mit kleinen passiv Kühlern versehenen Spannungswandler.

ASRock B85M BTC (Nicht mehr sinnvoll siehe B85/H97 Anniversary) 



Spoiler



Der nächst größere Chip B85 der sich zusammen mit Haswell Refresh blicken lässt findet sich auf einem ASRock B85M BTC:
Für derzeit ~52 gibt es eine Unterstützung aller Haswell Refresh Prozessoren. Maßgebliche Unterscheidung zum H81 Chipsatz macht hier die Native 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16 Unterstütung für den 16fach Grafikkartenslot aus! Auch die restlichen Anschlüsse haben sich im Gegensatz zu H81 vermehrt: 4 x SATA3, 2 x SATA2, 4 x USB 3.0 (2 Front, 2 Rear), 6 x USB 2.0. Die restliche Ausstattung gleich der des H81 Bruders. Auch hier finden sich mit kleinen passiv Kühlern versehenen Spannungswandler.


Seit neuestem gibt es die B85 Anniversary Boards:
Sehr günstiger Preis und die vielfallt an PCIe Steckplätzen, was das Aufrüsten mit Zusatzkarten sehr vereinfacht. ASRock B85 Anniversary Für 60€  wird ein gutes Layout geboten und ist als Alternative zu den nachfolgenden Boards geeignet, allerdings ist man hier dann schon der Versuchung nah gleich einen der PCIe Slots mit einer Soundkarte zu bestücken, eben weil der onBoard Sound sehr minimal ausfällt. Vorzuziehen ist ein H97er dem B85er Chipsatz nur wer mehr USB und Sata Ports zur Verfügung haben muss als die 4 Stück die in der Regel reichen bei der Standardkonfiguaration von SSD, Festplatte und DVD Laufwerk. Mit dem Layout steht es in direkter Konkurrenz zum MSI Guard Pro, welches wegen des hohen Preises bei gleichwertiger gebotener Ausstattung keine zu gute Alternative mehr darstellt.

Als H97er mit allem was nötig ist kommt das ASRock H97 Pro4 daher:
Dieses Board ist mit ~70€ vergleichsweise zum vorausgegangen teurer. Dafür bietet es diese Anschlüsse: 6 SATA3, 6 USB 3.0 (2 Front, 4 Rear), 6 USB 2.0 (4 Front, 2 Rear) - damit sollte jeder Normal PC Nutzer rundum versorgt sein. Dazu hat es den Intel Netzwerkchip der neusten Generation 218V drauf, der laut Asus sogar besser wäre als Killer NICs und zudem wenig Treiberprobleme unter Windows verursacht. zudem gibts Audio mit 7.1 von einem Realtek ALC892 + ELNA Audio Kondensatoren. Das ist ganz ok. Vorwurf ist zum einen, dass noch PCI Slots verbaut wurden und keine M.2 Schnittstelle auf dem Mainboard ist.  In beiden Fällen kann man beruhigen. Meist wird keine Zusatzkarte gebraucht, und die Sachen die zumeist nachgerüstet werden können auch wie ein W-Lan Stick mit gleicher Leistung oder einer externen Soundkarte (welche zudem das Problem elektromagnetischer Felder im inneren des PCs nicht hat) umgangen werden. Wer schon eine alte Soundkarte mit PCI-Anschluss hat und diese weiterbetreiben mag sollte hier zuschlagen. Das Feature M.2 SSD auf '97 Chipsätzen ist ein Schritt in die Zukunft allerdings in der derzeitgen Ausgestaltung mit Gen2 implementation "essig", weil bei 770MB/s im Konsumer Bereich beim lesen Schluss ist zu vergleichsweise realistischen 550MB/s auf SataIII. Der Mehpreis für gegenwärtig etwa 40% (770/550) schnelleres Lesen ist außerhalb jedes vernünftigen P/L und für nen Normalanwender ist die SSD Beschleunigung auf SataIII ausreichend zu einer Festplatte mit 150MB/s um den Faktor 3,6 auf zuvor genannte 550MB/s. Solang man nicht speziel SSDs braucht, die auch im Schreiben über 500MB/s liegen, was wiederum mit hohen Kapazitäten aufgrund der Controller und angesteuerten Flashspeicher zusammenhängt ist M.2 kein Kaufgrund der die Entscheidung beeinflussen sollte. Im Gengensatz zum H97 Anniversary ist hier der ALC 892 besser angebunden. Jedoch wer ein Soka einplant kommt mit dem Anniversary besser weg, wer keine einplant sollte unten beim H97 Fatal1ty Performance schauen, den hier hat es den aktuellen ALC 1150 im Vollausbau auf einem H97er Board. 

MSI H97 Guard-Pro (Nicht mehr sinnvoll siehe B85/H97 Anniversary) 



Spoiler



Als Abwechslung dazu, wer sich nun doch etwa eine interen Soundkarte installieren will jedoch nicht auf neue PCIe anbindung verzichten will ist gut aufgehoben beim MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R):
Für nochmals 8€ Aufpreis bekommt man mit diesem Board nur noch PCIe Steckplätze. Dazu gibts den schon bekannten Realtek ALC892 Audiochip aber ein etwas schlechteren Netzwerkchip Realtek RTL8111G. Zudem gibt es hier eine M.2 Schnittstelle. Neben den abgewinkelten Sata Steckern die nur der Optik einen Mehrwert geben präsentiert sich das Board als das günstigste unter den mit dem besten Layout. In günstig hierzu als Alternative sei das ASRock H97 Anniversary Board genannt. für rund 70€ mit aktuellem 218V Netzwerkchip - da sollte aber sofort eine Soka zu gekauft werden, den der Realtek ALC892 ist hier nur minimalistisch verbaut, wie auch einfach zu erkennen am 3x3,5Klinke Ausgang am I/O Pannel der Rückseite.



Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H:
Hier vereint sich ein besseres Layout auch abseitige PCIe slots mit einem ALC 1150 Audiochip und einer M.2 Schnitstelle zusammen mit 4 Phasen CPU Stromversorgung. Alles sehr gut ausgewogen und definitiv ein gutes Board für derzeit rund 86€. Wer sich viele Optionen offen halten will hat hier ein Grundsolides Board.

Ebenso brauchbar ist das ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance:
Hier wurde ruckwärtsgewand für ~85 auf PCI gesetzt als Schnittstelle. Aber wer die 6€ Aufpreis zahlt bekommt mit diesem Board den aktuellen vollausbau des ALC 1150 Soundchips. Mit der Purity2 Erweiterung zudem ist dies das einzige Board das ausweislich unter den H97er auch DTS Connect unterstüzt. Für jeden der digital über optischen Ausgang seine Soudngeräte verbinden will ist dies also ein gutes Angebot. Der Sound hat noch ein EMI Schild zum Schutz des Audiochips vor EM Strahlung im PC und verfügt über einen Kopfhörerverstärker sowie hochwertige Audio Kondensatoren. Einige bestreiten auch den Unterschied im Sound. Qualitativ gibt es da aber einen Sprung nach vorn was den onBoardSound angeht. Über eine gute Zusatz Soundkarte geht aber immer noch nix nur müssen dafür ~30€ oder mehr ausgegeben werden, was das P/L Verhältnis eines vorangegangen H97 Pro4 oder MSI Boards doch als etwas ungenügend erscheinen läßt. Für den normalnutzer ist allerdings der onBoardsound schon vollkommen ausreichend. Und natürlich braucht es auch entsprechende Boxen/Kopfhörer um das Potenzial einer extra SoKa auszuschöpfen. Daher ist bei günstigem Sound Equipment der onBoard Sound nicht besser oder schlechter als eine kleine AudioSteckkarte. Audio wird wichtiger auf Mainboards zur Unterscheidung (mittlerweile ist der Ausbau in der zweiten Generation bei allen Herstellern zu haben nur halt jeweils aus Marketinzwecken anders genannt) Zudem gibt es auch eine Thunderbolt Schnittstelle. Es unterstütz Trusted Platform Module. Und ist als einziges 4Phasen und durch Doppler auf 8 Phasen zur Stromversorgung ausgelegt, womit sich auch sehr Verbrauchshungrige Prozessoren betreiben lassen. Leider fehlt dem Packet eine M.2 Schnittstelle und die verlateten PCI Slots abseitig der Graka mindern die Empfehlbarkeit, aber wie oben schon beschrieben bietet M.2 derzeit keine Vorteile, da SSDs im P/L technisch hinter SataIII Lösungen rangieren und man mit dem onBoard Audio sehr guten alltagstauglichen Sound bekommt.  

Kommen wir zu den Empfehlungen die auch aufgeführt werden sollten darunter fällt das ASUS H97-Pro (90MB0IJ0-M0EAY0): 
Dies ist im großen und ganzen eine 20 Euro teurere Version des Asrock Pro4, dass lediglich diesen Preisunterschied erklärbar macht mit dem derzeit unnötigen M.2 Anschluss und TPM sowie 4 Sata Kabel im Lieferumfang. Der Realtek ALC892 ist auf einem 90€ Mainboard nicht zeitgemäß das macht auch die Schmückung mit Crystal Sound 2 und Audio Kondensatoren nicht wett. Zweischneidig zeigen sich die zwei blank liegenden Spannungswandler der 6 Phasen Stromversorgung der CPU (wobei wir hier von nur 3 wahren Phasen reden die Verdoppelt werden, mehr dazu im Guide zur Spannungsversorgung -sprich sehr viel Wechselspannungs Querstrom auf der CPU, sobald auch noch die Asus Freischaltung zum OC genutzt würde). Da Asus sein BIOS so umgeschrieben hat, dass auch auf dem H97 übertaktetet werden kann derzeit, ist dies mit gemischen Gefühlen zu sehen was die Stromversorgung betrifft. Wer also mit dem Gedanken spielt einen i5k oder i7k auf solch einem Board zu betreiben sollte davon abstand nehmen aus meiner Sicht. Dafür wurden die Boards nicht ausgelegt! Auch die fortwährende Unterstützung der Übertaktung kann durch ein Update der Intel Management Engine jederzeit kassiert werden. Was vor allem beim Nachrüsten dazu führen kann, dass Komponenten zwar erst nach Biosupdate funktionieren, jedoch eben genau mit diesem Update das Übertakten ausgeschaltet wird.

Zuletzt wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet ein paar Worte zu den teuren Asus, Asrock und MSI 111elf!!! >>Gaming<< Boards, wenn man sie den für unter 85€ bekommt, kann man sich dafür erwärmen, andernfalls Fallen sie wegen ihres hohen Preises und der gegenüberstehenden Leistung nicht glänzend auf und sind eine mMn unnötige Mehrausgabe für keinen Mehrwert.

PS: Natürlich ist für tüftler ein H87/B85 Board der alten Generation und ein Haswell Prozessor mit richtigem Bios noch eine Option. Man erreicht durch das fahren des Boosttakts auf allen Kernen rund 75MHz über alle Kerne mehr. Zu beachten ist dabei aber, dass dann das Board eben nur mit diesem BIOS in Kombination mit der CPU zu betreiben geht. Neure Updates die mögliche Probleme beheben, werden zwar nutzbar sein, jedoch wird mit der Rücksetzung der Intel Management Engine der vermeindliche Mehrtakt gekappt und man hat einen 100MHz schlechteren Prozessor der gleichviel kostete wie ein Haswell Refresh.


----------

